# Costumes and Bars



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

Last year, many of the people involved in our haunt went out for drinks after ToTing. Because out costumes last year were easy to change out of, that wasn't a problem.
We would like to reprise that again this year but I have realized a problem. 3 of our characters have face prosthetics this year as well as being in heavy make up. Our Caterpillar won't have too much of problem changing as he'll mostly just need to take off the face prosthetic. Myself as the Cheshire Cat, and our White Rabbit will have a harder time, as out costumes are very involved. 

I would like to go out in costume as is, not having to change. The problem, of course, is being able to order drinks and show ID.  We won't be exactly recognizable as ourselves in costume. 
So it got me wondering how bars handle ID-ing people in elaborate costumes? 
Do they simply deny them drinks, as they cannot prove who they are without taking off half their costume?
Or do they take your word on who you are when you show them an ID?


----------



## Dani21 (Oct 25, 2009)

Depends on where you live, the bar , and how hard they card, and your age. You could always go talk to someone at the bar before hand and talk to them to find out if it will be a problem.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm gonna ask the barfly of our group tomorrow when we all meet for building and such. He'll probably know more. 
One bar we have been to used a slide scanner on the ID's that told him if you were 21 or not. Most bars just do a visual check around here, as far as I am aware. I'm not sure if policies are more lenient around Halloween.
:/ Hopefully we can get it sorted out. I would like to show off my costume as much as I can.


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

How about putting a pocket inside the costume if you can & bring your own drink. Save ya a ton on buying those Fuzzy Naked Zombie things


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

BooBoo said:


> How about putting a pocket inside the costume if you can & bring your own drink. Save ya a ton on buying those Fuzzy Naked Zombie things



Well I do have a flask that I could decorate to fit my version of the Cheshire Cat.
I have joked about having a drink before ToTing starts to loosen up, but I'll save the boozing for later in the evening. Perhaps I could still have the flask filled with water during ToTing hours and something tastier for later.  Could add a little more quirk to the character.

I'm not sure how well bars here take to BYO Drink. I don't drink anything too complex, usually Rum or Jack with Coke, so they aren't too costly. I don't think anyone in our group orders anything that bars charge a lot for. If nothing else I can be a DD and still enjoy the night showing off.


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

A bartender buddy of mine wouldnt serve this guy because he couldnt tell who it was beneath the "Halloween" costume...turns out it was tattoos and piercings as usual.


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

Have a picture ready to show the bartender "pre-make-up" but with the costume on, like a 4x6 print. Nobody would go to that much trouble to fool a bar (hopefully that logic would work)


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

A pre-makeup photo might work for us.
I'm still waiting on our bar guy to get here, but that won't be until around 10 pm.

We do have a feeling the bars here might be more accepting on Halloween if we just give them ID.

Anyone have trouble in bars while wearing a more complex costume? I don't really want to join a costume contest because many of them here are rigged for the winners to be a friend of the owner or some 'special' performance thing. 
A friend last year had an amazing Charlie Chaplin costume, and lost to what looked like a store bought Sonny and Cher that showed up only for the contest... and to karaoke a song. He was not amused.


----------



## battygirl (Sep 30, 2008)

I have worked in a bar for 3 years now and we never give people crap about it. I even work in a casino bar so if we don't you should be fine.


----------



## discard (May 6, 2010)

Anyone worth their salt checking ID's should be able to see thru makeup and prosthetics. I have worked in a college town bar for over ten years. I have worked every Halloween except the last two and have never denied anyone entry for their costume. When someone checks ID's you are looking at facial features to line up with the ID first (eyes, nose and ears), then you check the height, eye color, hair color and ect.

discard


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

I've seen bars and clubs that had signs clearly stating your face must be visible to get in because of ID.

And I've been in places that barely cared or carded. 

It's really about the bar, and if one doesn't let you in, you can always try another. Unless you don't live where there are many!


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

discard said:


> When someone checks ID's you are looking at facial features to line up with the ID first (eyes, nose and ears), then you check the height, eye color, hair color and ect.


That's where my concern over the makeup comes in. Three of us have prosthetics that cover our nose/mouth area and change our face shape and two have our ears hidden by furry hoods. Our White Rabbit might buy contacts that will change his eye color, our hair color won't be visible and the most they really have to go by is our height.

Bars here don't usually card people to get in, but they will for drinks. We're figuring making a trip around bar hopping on Saturday night to get people interested in showing up Sunday, so we'll have DD's as it is and if one bar turns us away we know of others we can hit.


----------

